# Unwanted Neutral



## mshields (Oct 15, 2012)

If a 3 phase, 4 wire feeder is brought to a load that only requires 3 phase, 3 wire,  is there anything in the code prohibitting one from taping the extra conductor in the panel (i.e. at the source) and then at the disconnect (i.e. at the load) and just leaving it hanging so to speak?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 15, 2012)

mshields,

Do you mean taping as in "means of identifying the ungrounded conductor",

or disconnecting the unused conductor and taping the ends to prevent contact?

.


----------



## mshields (Oct 15, 2012)

I mean the latter.  You'd have an unused conductor taped on both ends to make sure it didn't get energized.


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 15, 2012)

No code issues for feeders. Service conductors are a different story.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 15, 2012)

mshields said:
			
		

> I mean the latter.  You'd have an unused conductor taped on both ends to make sure it didn't get energized.


Not an issue or you can install it and not use it-- either way.


----------



## BSSTG (Oct 15, 2012)

mshields said:
			
		

> If a 3 phase, 4 wire feeder is brought to a load that only requires 3 phase, 3 wire,  is there anything in the code prohibitting one from taping the extra conductor in the panel (i.e. at the source) and then at the disconnect (i.e. at the load) and just leaving it hanging so to speak?


Greetings

If you don't need it taping off ok. It doesn't even need to be there on a feeder. However, the neutral shall always be brought to the service disconnect whether it's needed or not.

BS


----------



## Dennis (Oct 16, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> GreetingsIf you don't need it taping off ok. It doesn't even need to be there on a feeder. However, the neutral shall always be brought to the service disconnect whether it's needed or not.
> 
> BS


Not always but close to always-- 250.24©


----------



## mshields (Nov 2, 2012)

and I like your icon.  Love Ray!


----------

